# 2X256MB RAM or 512MB RAM???



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Jun 17, 2005)

I was plannin to go for a 512MB RAM.
Should I go for two 256MB RAM Cards or one 512MB?
Ne difference in performance?


----------



## aadipa (Jun 17, 2005)

depends on your mobo and proccy

if that supports dual channel then go for 256x2 else 512x1


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Jun 17, 2005)

My mobo is a intel 845GL.
Does it support dual channel?


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jun 17, 2005)

Yes dear u shud only go for 2x256MB

IF u go for 512MB the processor will run at 200MHz speed
If u go for 2x256MB the processor will run at 400Mhz speed .So u will get double bandwidth.

There will be lot of difference between 200Mhz speed and 400Mhz speed.

Hope u know it dear


----------



## aadipa (Jun 18, 2005)

Mahesh Babu said:
			
		

> Yes dear u shud only go for 2x256MB
> 
> IF u go for 512MB the processor will run at 200MHz speed
> If u go for 2x256MB the processor will run at 400Mhz speed .So u will get double bandwidth.
> ...



You have got the concept wrong here.

btw 845GL doesn't have dual channel memory support so go for 512x1 only.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 18, 2005)

yea 845gl doesnot have dual channel support , adi is correct , buy a 512 it will cost cheaper than 2*256.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 18, 2005)

Get 512 because it is cheaper, will save a slot and your mobo dosen't support dual channel.


----------



## dreams (Jun 18, 2005)

hey m8.. i too hv the same doubt.. i use 845GVAD2 MB.. then how 2 find out whethr my MB supports dual channel..


----------



## Nimda (Jun 18, 2005)

Mahesh Babu said:
			
		

> Yes dear u shud only go for 2x256MB
> 
> IF u go for 512MB the processor will run at 200MHz speed
> If u go for 2x256MB the processor will run at 400Mhz speed .So u will get double bandwidth.
> ...


That's not correct, pal. The frequency is not the thing that gets doubled. Complete info here


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 18, 2005)

dreams said:
			
		

> hey m8.. i too hv the same doubt.. i use 845GVAD2 MB.. then how 2 find out whethr my MB supports dual channel..


Your mobo does NOT have dual channel.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 18, 2005)

I will suggest u to go fro 512 mb ram and not 2*256 coz your mobo doesn't ahve dual channel

aslo

512 is cheap and u can also taek great share of video memory from it like of many MSI motherboards


----------



## aadipa (Jun 18, 2005)

i865 and higher chipsets supports dual channel.


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Jun 18, 2005)

As according to the dicussion above my mobo dsnt have dual channel.
Will it work well on:
1>  128MB and 256MB
2>  128MB and 512MB

Bcoz these are the other configurations that I am considering.


----------



## mamba (Jun 18, 2005)

get 1 512 mb stick . y ?? coz - 

ur mobo doesnt support dual channel mode

it would be cheaper

u will have room 4 future RAM expansion as the stick would only occupy a slot



if u r gonna buy a new rig after sometime , go 4 2x256 . u can use these sticks there , in dual channel


----------



## mohit (Jun 18, 2005)

go for 2*256 coz if one stick screws up atleast u will have a running rig with one module...  also it will be useful when u upgrade ur mobo to a dual channel one. the perfomance diff when using a single or two sticks is neglible.


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jun 18, 2005)

*512 mb x 1

1. Your motherboard does not  support dual channel mode. 
2. It is cheper than 2 x 256 mb ram.
3. You will got one extra room for future upgrades. 

256 mb x 2 

1. If one ram stick dies atleast you will have one other running
2. It will be useful when you upgrade your motherboard to a dual channel one.

Now the final decision is yours!*


----------



## aadipa (Jun 18, 2005)

vishal_bhatia87 said:
			
		

> 3. Windows XP gives more performance with 2 x 256 mb rather than 1 x 512 mb.



Not true, 512x1 will give better performance than 256x2.


----------



## King_Niral (Jun 19, 2005)

aadipa said:
			
		

> vishal_bhatia87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HeY im wit adi !!! BTW GUYS Dual Channel is not as big as its HYPE !!!!

a 512 or 1 gb dimm Would Be as fast as 2 dimms f its kind or even four + with single dimms  save more money so u can buy better components !!

Cheers !!!


----------



## Nimda (Jun 19, 2005)

I say go for 512Mb x 1.



			
				vishal_bhatia87 said:
			
		

> *256 mb x 2
> 
> 1. If one ram stick dies atleast you will have one other running
> 2. It will be useful when you upgrade your motherboard to a dual channel one.*



1 --> If one ram stick dies, you'll replace it sometime anyway.
2 --> If you have 512x1, then when you upgrade to a dual channel mobo, get another 512 stick and enjoy


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Jun 19, 2005)

Does dual channel really play an imp role?


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jun 19, 2005)

Sorry for all the confusion created by me

U shud go for 1 x 512MB RAM as your motherboard does not support dual channel.

Now i will tell u about Dual channel effect.

If u have a processor with with 400Mhz FSB and lets say u have got one stick of 256MB(400Mhz) RAM ,then the processor will run at 200MHz FSB only.If u add one more similar 256MB(400Mhz) RAM then your processor will run at 400Mhz FSB thus u will get large peroformance boost if u utilise dual channel.

Sorry that u dont have dual channel mobo.


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Jun 19, 2005)

so you mean i should add 2x256MB RAM? I mean only then the processor becomes 400MHz?
Or you said the opposite dude?


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jun 20, 2005)

Since your MOBO doesnt support dual channel just buy 1 piece of 512MB RAM(400Mhz) .But u will not be able to utilize all the bandwidth.i.e. your processor will run at 200Mhz.To double the bandwidth u must utilise dual channel which u don't have.


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Jun 20, 2005)

my mobo support only upto 266MHz.
Tht means it will wek at 133?


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jun 20, 2005)

yes
You can check the FSB in the BIOS


----------



## mohit (Jun 20, 2005)

@Aseem Nasnodkar
hey which procc are u using ? what is the fsb of your procc ? if u r using a 400 mhz pentium 4 and planning to buy ddr400 ram then no need to go for dual channel.

if u r using a 533/800 mhz procc then dual channel will be of help as it will increase the system memory's peak bandwidth to be equal or greater than the processor's peak bandwidth. it is always advisable to go for system memory having peak bandiwdth greater than or equal to the procc's peak bandwidth as there will be no bottlenecks then.

check these links out to clear all your doubts,
*www.kingston.com/newtech/MKF_520DDRWhitepaper.pdf
*www.pctechguide.com/03memory_Dual-channel_DDR.htm


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jun 20, 2005)

Aseem can u tell me what is your current FSB in BIOS?
and also do tell your processor FSB,RAM freequency


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Jun 23, 2005)

MY processor FSB is 100MHz and is the same set in BIOS.
RAM frequency is 266MHz......... working at 133MHz since no dual channel support by mobo.


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes try to increase the FSB in the BIOS if there is an option.U will get large performance boost.


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Jun 25, 2005)

My mobo manual sez that the FSB can be increased upto 533MHz.

Mine is just 100MHz. How much do I inc it?


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jun 25, 2005)

It will display the options like 100Mhz,133Mhz,166Mhz,  etc..  If there is no option then u cant do anything.Then u have to use overclocking utilities to increase FSB .Or else upgrade to a dual channel motherboard with two sticks of 400Mhz RAM and configure RAM in dual channel.


----------



## aditya169 (Jun 25, 2005)

how do i know at what mhz is my ram it is 512 mb on 915 m.b


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Jun 25, 2005)

try cpu-z


----------



## King_Niral (Jun 26, 2005)

Aseem Nasnodkar said:
			
		

> try cpu-z



Thats Right !!! CPU-Z Is Gr8 !!!


Cheers !!!


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Jun 26, 2005)

Even Everest rocks! Try it. It gives u the most complete sytem info.


----------

